# Speedloader



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

What do you guys like for speedloaders. I want to get one or two to have with me during hunting season if I do carry my dad's Security Six this year. Probably won't need them at all, but it would make carrying extra ammo a lot easier than just loose rounds in the vest.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Watch Jerry Miculek reload with his moonclips. Fast out. Fast in.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'd use speed strips for your purpose. Speed strips aren't as bulky as a speedloader, and you can load as few as 1 round easily. Not as quick a way to reload, but for carrying extra rounds while hunting I would prefer them.

I prefer the Safariland COMP-3 speedloader to the HKS and Maxfire. There is more to grab hold of and just push and the rounds go in, no twisting or pulling. But if you put them in a pocket (like in a vest) they can release all the rounds, and they are bigger then the others.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

i have the safariland comp1 for my j frame, its much simpler to use then the HKS one. i like it alot. i stippled mine thought because the plastic was a little slippery at first.


----------

